# Black Belt Extension Journals?



## dubljay (Jan 12, 2005)

I am lucky enough to own a complete copy of the belt journals from yellow belt to first brown. They really help when I am reviewing techniques on my own. (which I try to do as often as possible) However I was wondering if there are any sort of journals for the black belt extensions simmilar to those like the colored belt journals? I know that these journals can not replace an instructor, I simply want to find some for reference material. 

  If there is anyone that can help out I would greatly appreciate it.

  -Josh-

 Sorry if this has been addressed before, I did a quick search and found nothing.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 12, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Are there any journals for the black belt extensions?
> If there is anyone that can help out I would greatly appreciate it.
> -Josh-


 yes, I believe you can contact Ed Parker Jr. at EdJr@Kenpocards.com

 :asian:


----------



## dubljay (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you very much Goldendragon


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 12, 2005)

Larry Tatum used to have an entire notebook (yellow through Black 3) for sale.  I got one on Ebay a few years ago and its very good.   I am not a part of His association so I don't know how available or affordable it is (I got mine for like $20) But in any event you could check out his website.  Aaalso what about using Video as a journal?  If you are more of a visual learner that might be an option.

Brian Jones


----------



## bzarnett (Jan 12, 2005)

Skip Hancock also sells them. They are available through the Kenpo 2000 website as well as KenpoNet website.

The Belt Manuals cover Yellow to 3rd Black and include the themes, what-ifs, etc.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 12, 2005)

exelent, thanks a lot guys.


----------



## TChase (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, I have a copy I got from Ed Parker Jr. about 4 years ago.  I believe I paid somewhere around $50 for it.


----------

